# Surf Reading



## eric (Mar 7, 2008)

I was explaining reading the surf to afriend who is new to surf fishing when I remembered there was a post a long time ago with pictures and diagrams that did the best job ever. Can anyone post the link to that old post. Thank you in advance.

Eric


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl6_lblFullMessage>Here is what you are looking for I think. 

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic77232-17-1.aspx


----------



## angryaccntnt (Jun 25, 2008)

the link to that surf reading post is awesome. i like visual aids.


----------



## racer2323 (Nov 23, 2008)

This post answered a lot of questions for me before I got a chance to ask. Thanks!! I have been reading some older posts and finding a lot of valuable information here for people just getting interested in this type of fishing.Before stumbling onto this site I never realized so many people were Surf Fishing.


----------



## POWER FISHERMAN (Aug 19, 2008)

That is a good post.

Deaver


----------

